# If you....



## MJS (Feb 27, 2008)

could pick any MMA or BJJ people to train with, who would they be and why?  Would there be anything special that you'd focus on?

For myself, I'd pick the following.

1) Rickson Gracie:  Probably one of the most, if not the most technical of the Gracies.  While there would be countless things I could pick his brain about, I think I'd pick one or two positions and drill control, and a few submissions.  Also being more fluid when transitioning from one position to the next.

2) Chuck Liddell:  Chuck is an awesome striker, so that would probably be my main focus.  

3) Randy Couture:  The man is a cardio machine.  My focus with him would be diet and cardio.


Lets here from some others! 

Mike


----------



## zDom (Feb 27, 2008)

Rickson.

Ground work: it's what they do better than anyone else.

Second choice would be one of the other Gracies.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2008)

Rickson for the ground and Randy for everything else


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Feb 27, 2008)

Matt Serra...  He seems to be a heck of an instructor and he's just got a personality that I'd get along with well.


----------



## USP45CT (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmm for MMA I would probably pick people that that use their respective arts and succeed in the ring/cage.  So I would pick BJ for BJJ and then probably Anderson Silva for Muay Thai/striking.  Umm if it were to compete in two separate competitions I would probably go with Rickson Gracie for BJJ and then Saenchai for Muay Thai.


----------



## DRay (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd train with Rickson Gracie because he knows what he does so well that nobody can beat him and Georges St. Pierre because he is such an amazing blend of technique and physique.


----------



## Topeng (Feb 29, 2008)

Kazushi Sakuraba. I always enjoyed watching him fight. To me, he had a great ring presence and looked like an all around nice guy. It looked as though his fights were strictly business and he didn't let that consume the rest of his life. He was a technical fighter and earned the nickname "The Gracie Hunter" for a reason. He has to be one my all time favorites along with Dan Severn.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 10, 2008)

MJS said:


> could pick any MMA or BJJ people to train with, who would they be and why?  Would there be anything special that you'd focus on?
> 
> For myself, I'd pick the following.
> 
> ...



I'd work with Straight Blast Gym - Matt Thornton, Chris Hauter, etc.

If I worked with Randy, I'd work on some greco roman - if I were you.  You can learn cardio/endurance anywhere.  But he's a world champ greco man - those aren't common stateside.


----------



## takadadojokeith (Mar 25, 2008)

Topeng said:


> Kazushi Sakuraba. I always enjoyed watching him fight. To me, he had a great ring presence and looked like an all around nice guy. It looked as though his fights were strictly business and he didn't let that consume the rest of his life. He was a technical fighter and earned the nickname "The Gracie Hunter" for a reason. He has to be one my all time favorites along with Dan Severn.


 
I guess your next vacation will be here, huh? 

http://www.laughter7.com/


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 27, 2008)

I would look not at the fighters, but their coaches.  Fighters use their physical skills to their advantage to win, but a lot of that wasn't necessarily developed by others in the same gym.  EX:  Chuck Liddells Team, The Pit, has only produced one top level MMA competitor, Chuck himself who wins with his KO power. something his teammates seem to be lacking.  

I would probably go with Eric Paulson for all around game development (BJJ black Belt, Shooto World Champion), great trainer.  
Rickson for his BJJ skill and ability to create top level competitors.
Dan Goeble for his wrestling knowledge and experience training
Angelo Dundee for boxing development
Ramon Dekkers team for the Crazy Dutch Bastid Muay Thai

I think training with Anderson Silva would be phenominal to though.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd work with Chuck Liddels Pit Team......good standup

I'd work with Bas Rutten.....excellent knowledge and ability to teach it....well rounded

I'd work with Rickson Gracie.....ground game....what more need be said.

I'd work with Randy Couture.....Greco-Roman

I have worked with Dan Severn......nice guy, excellent knowledge of grappling and wrestling!


----------

